# Help me choose a pen drive



## moshel (Jan 28, 2008)

hi guys...with dwindling prices of flash storage, i have finally decided to buy a pen drive. Am planning for a 4 gb version cos thats pretty cheap now.

the thing is i am confused between the following two. Both of which got good reviews in this month's digit.

1. Transcend Jetflash V10 4 gb (Digit GOLD)
pros
cheap...its a steal at Rs. 843/-
USB slider design
easily available in my area

cons
looks dull
doesnt seem to be as rugged as the voyager GT

2. Corsair Voyager GT 4 gb  (Digit Editor's pick)
pros
its from "Corsair"
extremely rugged design (its water proof, and people have even thrown it from top of building and driven a car over it)
it is "almost" the fastest of all.(although different reviews say differently) but its still one of the fastest.
looks pretty good
i can use it as a keychain too! (due to the tough outer design)

cons
little expensive than transcend @ Rs. 1300/-
a bit difficult to get in my area (probably will have to order it online)
USB not retractable (wat if we lose the cap, although i have read that corsair gives a replacement)

the most important for me in a pen drive is that it should be faaaaast and should have a rugged design, so that there is no problem if it falls down or something.....

so please help me select from the two!


----------



## Pathik (Jan 28, 2008)

I got a Transcend v30 4gb for 750 2 days back. Giving me unusually good read/write speeds. BTW i think u should get the v10


----------



## gunda_26 (Jan 28, 2008)

Corsair and zion pen drive are fastest.But as you said corsair cap need little care,especially if you are absent minded.see the latest review in the DIGIT january issue.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 29, 2008)

Transend or kingston only


----------



## nik_for_you (Jan 29, 2008)

what suggestions do you need to buy a pen drive?
its not that hard to choose !!


----------



## nix (Jan 29, 2008)

hi guys.. which is the cheapest pen drive i can get in bangalore. 1 GB capacity...i dont use pen drives much...so..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2008)

Kingston Data traveller 4GB.Gives good performance.
Don't go for cheap transcend V30,it's performance sucks.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jan 29, 2008)

what is the price of kingston data travelar 2GB?


----------



## nileshgr (Jan 29, 2008)

Transcend


----------



## azzu (Jan 29, 2008)

If u can afford then definetly Corsair Voyager GT 4 gb . Its awesome one of my frnds has it


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 29, 2008)

azzu said:


> If u can afford then definetly Corsair Voyager GT 4 gb . Its awesome one of my frnds has it


or even the 8/16/32 gb models can be bought if you can afford.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 29, 2008)

choicefreedom2000 said:


> what is the price of kingston data travelar 2GB?



Kingston Data traveller 2GB - Rs.900


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2008)

nah man. You can get a Kingston data traveller 4gb for 850 bucks.
The 2gb is 600 i think.


----------



## krazzy (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm also thinking of getting myself a 4gb one for around 800 bucks. Which one is better Transcend or Kingston at that price? I need fast read/write speed. Don't care about anything else.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2008)

Get a Transcend v10 for 820 bucks. 
I got a transcend v30 4gb for 750 bucks last week and it is giving me avg read/write speeds of 6/12 mBps. Quite more than i expected.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 29, 2008)

Go for Transcend
Kingston data traveller 2GB 600-650Rs.


----------



## casanova (Jan 29, 2008)

Corsair is the best. But with cost in mind, Kingston is better than Transcend


----------



## krazzy (Jan 29, 2008)

Pathik why did you get the V30 if V10 was only 70 rupees more expensive?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 30, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> I'm also thinking of getting myself a 4gb one for around 800 bucks. Which one is better Transcend or Kingston at that price? I need fast read/write speed. Don't care about anything else.


*www.indiaplaza.in/Electronics/comp... 4 GB USB Pen Drive With 2 Years Warranty.htm
And in that link, MRP is quoted wrong.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 30, 2008)

Cos i had to urgently get a pendrive that day itself. And v10 wasnt available/out of stock where i asked.
Btw IMO the new batch of v30s hav improved speed. I got lucky.


----------



## choicefreedom2000 (Jan 30, 2008)

i saw in one mall (big bazar) kingston data traveler in just 500 Rs


----------



## iamtheone (Jan 30, 2008)

sandisk cruzor 1gb-300 bucks
kingston data traveller 2 gb-500 bucks
kingston data traveller 4 gb-850 bucks

got these three 2 days back....


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 30, 2008)

transcend v10 4gb 850rs
corsair voyager 4gb 900rs


----------



## moshel (Jan 30, 2008)

well thx for the inputs guys...

i have finally decided to go for transcend one cos corsair is not available here. and well now thinking of getting a 8gb one as its around the 1.5k-1.8k mark. will get a transcend..but i suppose i gotta stay away from the V30 series...
so last question..which one of transcend V10, V30 or V60?


----------



## nauzad (Jun 1, 2008)

listen, dont be fooled by ratings. if u want pure performance and faaaaaast speeds as mentioned, then don't look beyond the Sandisk Cruzer Contour. it kicks Corsair's butt specially deleting files. i have used both the Normal and GT versions and i've got to say that this is one of the most stylish looking and speediest pen drive avail in todays market. 








moshel said:


> hi guys...with dwindling prices of flash storage, i have finally decided to buy a pen drive. Am planning for a 4 gb version cos thats pretty cheap now.
> 
> the thing is i am confused between the following two. Both of which got good reviews in this month's digit.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 1, 2008)

^by nw dunt u think he must hv purchasd it


----------



## clmlbx (Jun 1, 2008)

he bumped the 4 months old thread 

anyways..........

what is cheapest pen drive available ?
no performance nothing only cheap
branded and even non branded


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 1, 2008)

clmlbx said:


> what is cheapest pen drive available ?
> no performance nothing only cheap
> branded and even non branded



I think I-Ball cutility are the cheapest.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Jun 1, 2008)

I think kingston is the best....


----------

